# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Резолюция GBC 307.4 - Запрет одноразового пластика

## Георгий Лопаткин

Резолюция GBC 307.4 Запрет одноразового пластика - 2019
Принимая во внимание, что пластик часто используется один раз, а затем выбрасывается;
Принимая во внимание, что время жизни пластика варьируется от 50 до более 1000 лет;
Принимая во внимание, что пластик загрязняет мать-землю и ее жителей;
Принимая во внимание, что многие храмы ИСККОН используют пластиковые и пенопластовые чашки, тарелки, ложки, бутылки с водой, пакеты с махапрасадом, пластиковые пакеты и т. д., одноразово, а затем выбрасывают их, несмотря на наличие биоразлагаемых альтернатив;
Принимая во внимание, что Шрила Прабхупада утверждает, что сначала вы становитесь сознательными, а затем вы становитесь сознающим Кришну;
Принимая во внимание, что осведомленность широкой общественности о таких проблемах растет, и ИСККОН должен подать хороший пример:
Постановили:
Центрам и членам ИСККОН настоятельно рекомендуется не использовать одноразовый пластик.
http://gbc.iskcon.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/GBCR..

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Те, кто переводили эту часть резолюций, вероятно, не заметили там слово (Guideline) в скобках. Это означает, что данная резолюция обладает статусом РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ.

----------


## Михаил Э.

Добрый день. Никакой ошибки перевода здесь нет.
Слово Guideline не наделяет резолюцию статусом рекомендации. Guideline - это "директива, установка, руководящее указание".
В самой резолюции указано "strongly encouraged", т.е. "настоятельно рекомендуется" или "поддерживается, поощряется". Именно эта фраза говорит о том, что это рекомендация.
А слово "Запрет" появилось из-за названия резолюции - Ban of 'One Time Use' Plastic — 2019.
Поэтому приведённый выше перевод корректно отражает оригинал.
Почему в оригинале приведены взаимоисключающие понятия (слово "запрет" в заголовке и "настоятельно рекомендуется" в описании), то это вопрос к авторам англоязычного текста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Добрый день. Никакой ошибки перевода здесь нет.
> Слово Guideline не наделяет резолюцию статусом рекомендации. Guideline - это "директива, установка, руководящее указание".
> В самой резолюции указано "strongly encouraged", т.е. "настоятельно рекомендуется" или "поддерживается, поощряется". Именно эта фраза говорит о том, что это рекомендация.
> А слово "Запрет" появилось из-за названия резолюции - Ban of 'One Time Use' Plastic — 2019.
> Поэтому приведённый выше перевод корректно отражает оригинал.
> Почему в оригинале приведены взаимоисключающие понятия (слово "запрет" в заголовке и "настоятельно рекомендуется" в описании), то это вопрос к авторам англоязычного текста.


Я не говорил об ошибке перевода. Я говорил о том, что те резолюции, которые помечены термином Guideline обладают статусом Рекомендации. Такой ответ мне дал сам член Джи-Би-Си. Там где под номером резолюции нет слова Guideline, это означает, что это не рекомендации, а прямое руководство к действию.

----------


## Михаил Э.

> Я не говорил об ошибке перевода. Я говорил о том, что те резолюции, которые помечены термином Guideline обладают статусом Рекомендации. Такой ответ мне дал сам член Джи-Би-Си. Там где под номером резолюции нет слова Guideline, это означает, что это не рекомендации, а прямое руководство к действию.


Про Guideline понятно, я нашёл этому подтверждение - здесь, или здесь.
Тем не менее, вы написали, что переводчики не заметили это слово и поэтому, якобы, рекомендация превратилась в запрет, хотя в самом тексте есть слово рекомендуется, а запрет, повторюсь, появился из-за названия резолюции.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Переводчик не только не заметил слово Guideline, но и не знал различных статусов резолюций, которые и обозначаются терминами Rule of Order, Action Order, Law, Guideline, Vision. Я просто прояснил этот момент.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Мне кажется, что долго это рекомендацией не прослужит. Европа серьезно взялась за удаление из жизни пластика.

"С 2021 года Евросоюз ввел запрет на пластиковые тарелки, столовые приборы, трубочки для питья, держатели для воздушных шариков и ватные палочки одноразового использования." (https://pogoda.mail.ru/news/37425131/)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Легко что-то запретить. Вопрос в том, чем пластик заменить? В Индии все просто: банановые листья, посуда из пресованных листьев, одноразовые глинянные стаканчики. У них это традиция. На Западе альтернатив больше, а в РФ пока их не много. Раньше у нас в храме были металлические подносы для гостей. Но проблема с ними - это мытье посуды, химические моющие средства, большой расход воды.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> ... Раньше у нас в храме были металлические подносы для гостей. Но проблема с ними - это мытье посуды, химические моющие средства, большой расход воды.


Мои поклоны примите, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Неужто в храме опять вернулись к пластику?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Мытьё - это проблема? Никто не хочет служить? Расход химических продуктов? Они нужны для жирной посуды. Большой расход воды? Здесь приспособились экономично мыть (хотя страна самая богатая в мире по количеству пресной воды): сначала тарелки очищают от остатков еды, потом споласкивать, затем моют в растворе с моющим средством, потом окончательно моют чистой водой. Поэтому можно экономить, если захотеть. А вот отсутствие замены - это точно. Я тоже об этом думаю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мои поклоны примите, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Неужто в храме опять вернулись к пластику?


у нас пока что от него и не отходили.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Есть же биоразлагаемая пластиковая посуда, просто она дороже раза в 2-3. И в супермаркетах, и на сайтах давно продают.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

биоразлагаемый пластик не так уж прям разлагаемый. разве что, большими кусками валятся не будет. это тоже плюс, в принципе :smilies:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

А бумажные тарелки?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

бумажные...целлюлозно-бумажные комбинаты не менее вредны, чем пластик. еще и деревья вырубают для производства бумаги.
куда не кинь, всюду клин  :smilies: 
читала на днях, что производство аккумуляторов для электромобилей в разы вреднее бензиновых выхлопов  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> бумажные...целлюлозно-бумажные комбинаты не менее вредны, чем пластик. еще и деревья вырубают для производства бумаги.
> читала на днях, что производство аккумуляторов для электромобилей в разы вреднее бензиновых выхлопов


На целлюлозно-бумажных комбинатах и аккумуляторных заводах при желании можно оборудовать очистные сооружения. Это нетрудно сделать при централизованном производстве. И органам надзора легко контролировать их работу. 
А вот к каждому автомобилю и каждому человеку жандарма не приставить, так что гадили и будут гадить, пока есть возможность, равномерно отравляя все вокруг. Поэтому все же отказ от пластика и переход на электромобили в целом эгологичнее.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Приносить с собой посуду.Если забыл-купи в храме.Еще раз забыл-еще раз купи.Каждый должен нести личную ответственность.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я работала с проектировщиками-экологами. Тема экологии чрезвычайно сложна, гос-во с одной стороны регулирует действия организаций, с другой, это только вопрос денег, как переступить законы и нормы. Например, под Тольятти вырубят в этом году гектары шикарного леса ради нового моста через Волгу, платной магистрали, которая совсем немного сократит время в пути из Европы до Китая, при этом вред для экосистемы колоссальный. Но там громадные займы, которые даже возможно и не надо будет возвращать и т.д. и т.п.  

Одноразовая пластиковая посуда - это мелочь по сравнению с тем, что делается в целом. И никакие инициативы простых людей амбиций демонов не изменят.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Одноразовая пластиковая посуда - это мелочь по сравнению с тем, что делается в целом. И никакие инициативы простых людей амбиций демонов не изменят.


Это понятно, что не изменят. Но нам в себе надо изжить демонов, которым хочется господствовать, а что потом - "по барабану". И начинать надо с малого.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда-то преданных обвиняли, что он никак не связаны с улучшением жизни общества. Ну вот кого-то эта гринписовская деятельность привлекает.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Немного вне обсуждения. Здесь призывают экономить воду, но этим особенно никто не занимается. Почему? Потому что если человек вообще не потратил воды или потратил 10 кубометров - оплата одна и та же. Так и с тарелками. Среднему человеку не видно, как пластик загрязняет природу, поэтому он особенно не переживает какие тарелки использовать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/onlyincanad...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Достойно распространения: 

Привет, я Дуглас. Мою семью срубили на бумажные 
стаканчики. Если вы часто их используете - 
пожалуйста, пользуйтесь многоразовыми. 
В конце концов, я чищу вам воздух. СПАСИБО

----------

